# Signs of Dog Aggression



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

With the thread about how to break up dog fights, I thought I would start a thread on recognizing some signs that there is going to be trouble. 

Like the adage says, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. 

Of course there are the easy signs... 

Hackles raised. 
Growling.
Teeth bared. 

Some people may not like growling for example, and will correct their dog for it... But to be honest, I'm grateful for it. It's a warning. I appreciate that warning, because I know that there are dogs out there that don't give a warning. 

One sign I can tell something is going to happen is the dog will stiffen up. Especially the dog's front... The entire dog will be stiff. 
Another sign recognized if there is a young dog in another older dog's face, he will turn his head, basically saying "get away from me". 

What are some others you have noticed?


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking out from the side of the eye at the other dog normally with the tense body and usually preceding teeth baring


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I noticed the ears go back and flat almost horizontal to the ground. A little difficult to observe on a Vizsla the horizontal part. 
On Shepherds it is unmistakable sign "you are in my space".


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

datacan said:


> I noticed the ears go back and flat almost horizontal to the ground. A little difficult to observe on a Vizsla the horizontal part.
> On Shepherds it is unmistakable sign "you are in my space".


Absolutely. Ears give so many signs....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some signs are just that the dog is uncomfortable with what's going on, and you can catch it before they growl or stiffen up. One is licking its lips, another is wagging its tail but body is stiff and head high. Some squint there eyes and in vizslas you can even see their eyes turn darker as they stare the other dog down.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Walking down the sidewalk and another set of dogs on-leash heading towards us. I will either cross the street, or stop at a driveway maybe 10 feet from the sidewalk and put the dogs in a stay until the unknown dogs pass. Of course I gave up dog parks years ago.

Sane dogs telegraph their feelings but, just like their human owners, some dogs don't even know how to do that properly.

Signs I look for are how tight an owner has to hold the lead. Tension in the owner and dog can be seen down the street. Or the owner who is struggling for control. Lucky we do not have "strays" or feral dogs in our area. I've heard the streets of Detroit are getting bad with this situation.

Thanks V-John. I agree that a 90% of fights can be avoided before they happen if you are aware of the surroundings and can read the signals.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

When the dog's eyes lock on to the other dog and they won't look away, even when you try to distract them. If this happens, I just take my dogs and leave the situation because something bad is about to go down.


----------

